# Getting in the mood to write



## Devora (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been finding myself not wanting to write every time try to write my story. I just stare at the screen and then close Word, and go thru the internet. And when i have a moment when i want to write, the moment i open Word immediately lose the spark.

Can anyone give me advice for this?


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jun 2, 2013)

Devora said:


> I've been finding myself not wanting to write every time try to write my story. I just stare at the screen and then close Word, and go thru the internet. And when i have a moment when i want to write, the moment i open Word immediately lose the spark.
> 
> Can anyone give me advice for this?



Option 1: Disconnect your Internet.

Option 2: Write in a notebook.

Option 3: Figure out what _exactly_ you don't want to write about. That is to say, is there a specific story you're still willing to write, or a specific scene you're willing to skip ahead to? If possible, see if you can determine why.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 2, 2013)

Write or Die by Dr Wicked | Putting the 'Prod' in Productivity  has worked for me in the past. When I needed to shut everything else out, it really helped keep me going forward. 

I also agree with Feo. Write in a notebook and isolate yourself from distractions. I found going to my local park and writing with my iPod did wonders for the short time I did it. I should do that again...


----------



## WeilderOfTheMonkeyBlade (Jun 2, 2013)

Try listening to music, for me, listening metal does the trick, it kick starts me and gets the creative juice's flowing.


----------



## wordwalker (Jun 2, 2013)

Ahhh, my old nemesis the Scary Bicycle. 

But, it seems like ALL writers deal with this-- if not every single day, certainly often enough. Including our favorite much-honored pros. It's part of the sheer work it takes to get a tale done, and there are no simple fixes.

My main thoughts are: First, accept that each time it's going to be hard to start, and easier once you get rolling (the "riding a bike, but one that still scares you to start" metaphor above). Second, nobody said your first thing each day had to be the next line of the story itself. Maybe you get in the mood faster with editing, or doing a five-line plan of who's going to argue what in the dialog ahead, or with research into the local trees or cars. Whatever works.


----------



## C Hollis (Jun 2, 2013)

I was surprised at how much environment plays into my writing.

I had an office until my daughter moved back home, so the bulk of my first book was written while sitting at a pub table in my den, or while sitting at the patio table.  It was quite simple, headphones in, words out.  But it was, at times, laborious.  I will never forget when the girl moved out and moved back into my office.  My entire weekend disappeared before I looked up from the computer screen.
For myself, my office is where I write.  That is not to say that I can't write elsewhere, but when I open the door and smell the remnants of that quality Japanese incense, my mind drifts away from the real world and the characters in my head cheer.
To each their own, but creating an environment conducive to writing has been the winner for me.  If it's not writing related, it doesn't happen in this office.


----------



## Devora (Jun 2, 2013)

Let me clarify that i suffer from ADHD (the actual kind), and so having to keep my attention on something long enough is a grand effort in itself.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, I, too, have ADHD... oh look, a chicken!

But, I digress, as usual.

On my monitor are taped 3 instructions - "Trust Your Demon," "Conflict = Story," and most important for us ADHD types "Keep Your Butt In The Chair."  

So, my first question for you is, do you trust your demon?  Are you feeling confident in your story?  Are you putting it off, somehow?  I've done this one before.

Second question - Do you have conflict enough to get you interested in writing?  Are you excited about where your story is going today?  Do you even know where your story is going today?  Been here before, too, and it SUCKS until you can figure out the problem.  Fortunately, it's fairly easy to solve.  Just look at your plot, look at your characters, ask them what they want... and then don't give it to them.  Then, figure out how to royally mess with their day (BUT, in a plot-serving fashion, of course  ).

Third question (and this is the hard one) - What are you doing to reduce distractions?  Personally, I NEED a few distractions to concentrate.  My ADHD demands it.  I have my playlists all selected before I get to work, I have my candy, my drink, my salty snacks all ready.  I have my slinky (all writers need a slinky), my lip balm, my stuffed griffon, absolutely everything I could possibly need while I'm in a writing session so I KEEP MY BUTT IN THE CHAIR.  And then, I type.  No, I do not turn off the interwebs, though it might not hurt me to try, but I find it doesn't distract me too much once questions one and two are answered.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Masronyx (Jun 2, 2013)

For me, the mood to write sometimes comes at the wrong time. Like during the semester when all I am doing is work and school online. I've had the itch during work; but when I get home, that urge is gone because I am too tired to pick up a notebook.  I'll have the itch before work, but only have a few minutes to scribble something down before work starts. 
I used to write once a week, and then it would be several pages at once. 

I've always had this problem: I want to write SOMETHING; but I have no idea in my head. That urge is always there, but there is nothing to write about. 


I've written in notebooks for years. I finally got me a Microsoft tablet with a detachable keyboard that it is easier to transport than my Dell laptop. I want to be able to have my files easily accessible that way.  I think changing writing formats will help also. If you've always used a computer, pick up a notebook and use long hand and vise verse.


----------



## ecdavis (Jun 2, 2013)

I do a lot of my writing in my head while at work, but though I have it all fairly well scripted out, by the time I get home exhausted, it is hard to sit and type it all out.   I've found that just forcing yourself to close everything else out is one of the best things you can do.  
The Internet is always a big tempter and sometimes even going to this group to catch up on posts can be a terrible distraction.   It could be, Devora, that it is the computer that is messing up your creativity.   

You might try something completely off the wall, for example, take a tape recorder and dictate into it what you wanted to write.   Sure, it might not lead anywhere, but it might be what you need to get you past that hump.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 2, 2013)

The easiest thing in the world to do is not write.

If you have aspirations of being a professional writer, you're going to need discipline to achieve that goal. You have to write whether or not you feel like writing....especially when you don't feel like it. If you can't do this, you'll never be much more than a hobbyist. That's the harsh truth. Writing is a job. Approach it that way.


----------



## The Dark One (Jun 3, 2013)

Trouble getting inspired?

My advice is to get yourself a badly paid, mind-numbing and utterly soul-crushing job.

I guarantee the words will gusher forth on those rare opportunities you have the time or energy to switch on the laptop.


----------



## Devora (Jun 3, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> The easiest thing in the world to do is not write.
> 
> If you have aspirations of being a professional writer, you're going to need discipline to achieve that goal. You have to write whether or not you feel like writing....especially when you don't feel like it. If you can't do this, you'll never be much more than a hobbyist. That's the harsh truth. Writing is a job. Approach it that way.



With a edit-draft, forcing myself might work since that's what I am struggling to complete, but for the sake of discussion: how well would this apply to, say, the very first written draft? If there's one thing i know it's that forcing creativity is the downfall of a creative person.


----------



## The Unseemly (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree with T.Allen.Smith's point. That is, of course, if you can maintain self-discipline. It's one of those annoying-in-the-beginning things. You can't stand the idea in the beginning, but with rigour and concentration, you'll achieve it, and it's a pretty liberating experience. You can just sit down at a time and place like you do every day, and write.

On the other hand, don't ever press yourself too hard write. If you simply don't have the "vibe" to write something, and you've just got a fat blank in your head, skip ahead, and write something that appeases you more. Or, as I do, stand up, do something simple like fill the dishwasher, and have a think about it. Create scenarios in your head, write out passages in your mind, or simply tell yourself the story so far, and then what's going to happen. 

So I suppose discipline can be a flexible word; it depends how you look at it. Perhaps the best kind of discipline (in my humble opinion) is not to get distracted like Real Life wants us to, and do something productive.


----------



## Tom_Bombadil (Jun 3, 2013)

Each person has their own best environment for writing. Mine is either alone in my room without any noise and very little light or else sitting at my computer blaring film soundtracks and Two Steps From Hell music. But to each his own as has probably already been said.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 3, 2013)

Devora said:


> With a edit-draft, forcing myself might work since that's what I am struggling to complete, but for the sake of discussion: how well would this apply to, say, the very first written draft? If there's one thing i know it's that forcing creativity is the downfall of a creative person.



I think it applies more than ever when concerning a rough draft. In my opinion, the whole "waiting for inspiration & creativity" bit is a bunch of malarkey. Sitting down, every day to work...no matter how little your daily goal, creates a habit. That habit will spark the creativity your looking for. Yes, you can have inspiration occur from nowhere, but it is not dependable. If you wait for it, only writing when you feel like it, you won't accomplish much. Chances are you'll have a pile of unfinished work sitting around for a long, long time.

You have to decide if this is truly something you want to accomplish. If it is, set a goal & be disciplined in achieving it. Set a realistic goal, something relatively easy to accomplish at first (say 300 words a day). Stick to it come hell or high water & write in earnest with all of the focus you can muster on that daily 300 words. Finish each day  when you still feel like writing more. This will help you start the next night because you'll look forward to completing the last train of thought. These strategies will help you create a strong habit where you'll feel odd if your not writing. At the end of a month, look back at what you've accomplished. I promise you, it adds up quickly. Then, reevaluate your goal. Increase or decrease depending on how you responded to the task. If you found it easy, bump it up. Decrease a bit if it was a struggle.

We can all offer ourselves excuses about why we don't write. You & I are no different. In the end though, it comes down to battling away your fears of the blank page, diving in, and doing the hard work. The only other option is to just continue to talk about writing. Writers write.

"You can't wait for inspiration. You have to go after it with a club" -  Jack London

"Writing is most of all an exercise in determination." - Tom Clancy


----------



## brokethepoint (Jun 3, 2013)

stop talking about me 



The Dark One said:


> Trouble getting inspired?
> 
> My advice is to get yourself a badly paid, mind-numbing and utterly soul-crushing job.
> 
> I guarantee the words will gusher forth on those rare opportunities you have the time or energy to switch on the laptop.


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm hyper enough to be honest-to-goodness ADHD (though I've  tested negative for it) so staying on task for me is the equivalent of a treasure-hording dragon NOT going after that elusive gem. I've found that if I play Celtic/folk music and stay in a place where I can see the outdoors, I can focus reasonably well. I work best in a natural environment and if I'm cooped up in a confined space it crushes my creativity. 

Get outdoors and explore nature! It'll work like magic....


----------



## Chessie (Jun 3, 2013)

Getting outdoors is great advice! At times when I've been stumped on scenes, I go on a hike or do some yoga and it clears my mind. Nature is a fantastic source of magical inspiration. 

I also like to free write. Ask questions in "what" or "who" format, all scribbles in my notebook. One thing that has also helped me is carving out a bit of time in the mornings to dedicate to my writing. I prepare my tea then get to work. Its consistent and I've been getting a lot done. Its your time with your writing.


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's a post I wrote on a different forum in... OMG 2008... on the subject. It's a five-years-younger me talking but for the most part the sentiment holds. 



> The muse is a big fat lazy witch that wants to do nothing but eat bon-bons and watch Oprah all day long. That right I said it.
> 
> After finishing my first novel and doing rewrites to it, I found that I achieved so much more if I didn’t wait around for her, my muse, to get up off the crumb riddled couch. Sometimes you just have to write whether you’re feeling it or not. You put on the greased stained, wife-beater, tank top, grab that witch by the hair, drag her to the computer, and pound her into submission with each key stroke. (Please be advised this is in no way condoning violence toward women.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Addison (Jun 3, 2013)

The first thing I do before I write is get the dull fluff out of my mind. I do this by doing something physical, which is usually making a list of chores needing done then doing them. Then, if I still feel fluff-headed I'll go for a hike or bake or...something active. If I can't think of anything else to do and my body says "Write", then I sit down. But I won't start off writing if I still feel fluff. I'll do an exercise to burn off the fluff. 

If I do start off writing I work myself into the narrator shoes. I'll revise what I wrote before, which helps, and then continue. (Little tip, do not end your writing with a complete sentence. Or even a complete scene, but mostly sentence. The mind HATES incomplete sentences and will work all night while you sleep to come up with a great way to finish it and more.)


----------



## The Dark One (Jun 4, 2013)

I have no problem these days (been doing it for 20 years so slip straight into the muse every time).

In tougher earlier times, I used to go for a run. The plodding meditative grind and the sweet endorphins at the end would always combine to fill my head with stuff that was just bursting to get out.


----------



## wordwalker (Jun 4, 2013)

Chesterama said:


> I also like to free write. Ask questions in "what" or "who" format, all scribbles in my notebook.



This is a handy tool. One I like even more is asking "why" for each character there and then following that with "or maybe that Why made him use a different What/Who..."


----------



## Devora (Jun 4, 2013)

I finally managed to finish my story last night (i live in Eastern USA). I had to force myself but i managed to finish it around 3 in the morning.


----------



## Masronyx (Jun 4, 2013)

Or get the opportunity to whip out the notebook and scribble something for later. Usually notes or ideas. 
Your job sounds a lot like mine...



The Dark One said:


> Trouble getting inspired?
> 
> My advice is to get yourself a badly paid, mind-numbing and utterly soul-crushing job.
> 
> I guarantee the words will gusher forth on those rare opportunities you have the time or energy to switch on the laptop.


----------



## Addison (Jun 4, 2013)

Just came across an incredible useful and funny writing book.

The Amazing Story Generator. 

A hard cover book with a spiral spine and there's three sets of cards (top, middle, bottom) and they each have insane stuff. Let's see one of the ideas sparked was, "A 4000 year old vampire, poisons a persons food, and challenges them to a duel."
There was another one but the mean librarian told me to get out of the aisle before I could write it down. 

But tomorrow I'm going back for it. If it's still there. If not, I'm buying it.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 4, 2013)

This ALWAYS bears linking...

Pretentious Title: How I Went From Writing 2,000 Words a Day to 10,000 Words a Day

Rachel Aaron is a lovely girl, and wrote a boot on Amazon to this effect the helps me a lot.  She also maintains a blog.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 4, 2013)

I read Rachel Aaron's book about writing 10,000 words a day. It was a very good read I thought. Maybe it won't help you write 10,000 words a day, but it could help boost your productivity in any case.


----------



## TheokinsJ (Jun 5, 2013)

I find myself feeling this way often, I want to write but I don't feel like writing and the time I go to sit down and start it, I feel as if I am emotionally drained and I can't 'get back in the zone' as I call it. I usually find the best way to correct this is to 'inspire' yourself to write. Depending on what inspires you to write, go and research something or read your favourite book or watch a video that inspires you. I usually go onto Brandon Sanderson's website and watch some of his lectures which get me back in the zone. I think a certain amount of not wanting to write is also doubt in the novel itself, for example; I am currently writing a nordic-style fantasy and I watched an episode of 'Game of Thrones', I sat down at my computer afterwards and was like "How can the stuff I write, ever compare to this!?", so I stopped writing. I think there are days when we don't feel like it, but I can guarantee you, once you write something on the page, it get's easier.


----------



## Draco99 (Jun 5, 2013)

If your wanting an idea or a bit of inspiration, drive or walk (walking is better) to a desolate location, where you can sit down, looking out into the distance, write down what sparks your interest and draw from that.

If your stuck on a part in your story and don't know what to write next, if your novel/story will be fantasy search up fantasy pictures depending on the scene your up to and draw ideas from that.

These ideas are very basic but they help me!


----------



## Scribble (Jun 6, 2013)

I do two things to avoid this.

1) I do a lot of idea gardening
2) I outline my story in general, and scenes in detail *before *I sit down to write prose


In my gardening process, what I often do is simply scribble (hence my handle).

The goal is to input ideas into the brain, and then output story ideas/plots/character sketches. Some sources of ideas:

- I watch movies, or documentaries on nature, science, history, religion, philosophy.
- I cruise through images and poetry on DeviantArt
- I listen to many podcasts on a wide array of topics, as well as short SFF fiction.
- I go down to the bookstore and noodle around, reading bits of books.
- I watch people on the street
- Listen to music and with a pencil sketch, make thought diagrams, write paragraphs, adding layers to ideas.


All this stuff goes into the stewing pot, and I scribble down notes as I go. 

I needed richer details on city life, I took inspirations from ancient Byzantium, Rome, Alexandria.
I needed characters, I took inspiration from famed people of antiquity
I needed conflicts, I took inspiration from political or religious conflicts of the past.

Seeds of ideas are taken from fact or fiction, grown in the garden, and then things start growing. The eventual idea hardly ever resembles the seed, but it's like this for me: I've got to get that little grit of sand inside the oyster of my brain. It gets rolled around and hopefully turns into a pearl.

What I must produce in my "gardening" time is the scene plan. I take my last scene, look at my story plan, and outline what happens in the next scene(s). When I am satisfied with it, I write it.

As I said, I never sit down to write *prose* without knowing what I am going to write. The rest of my time is spent worrying about what that prose is going to be. I try to keep the pressure going so that when I sit down to type, I am bursting. I outline my scenes.

If I don't know what to write, I need to garden, then scene plan. If I sat in front of a blank screen with no plan I would end up doing all kinds of internet browsing stuff instead... and then feel atrocious afterwards. I know, because this is what I did for the longest time until I figured out how to get my brain to produce words.

Ironically, I knew all along what I needed to do. In 20 years as a software developer, I never just up and start "writing code". I make an overall design, then sub-design the components, and then start building those components. The creative part comes in the little bits. I might sweat through an algorithm, but I know what it is supposed to do. I apply the same discipline to writing fiction. If I did it without a plan, I'd create some kind of Lovecraftian monstrosity of a software! When I do it with fiction, it results in the awful dreck I've written in the past.

Does it work? I still write dreck, but the new dreck is much better than the old dreck. Progress is all important, I'll fix it in editing.


----------

